# USA Printing $1m per second rn



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)

Clown universe


----------



## goat2x (Apr 2, 2020)

we should pick a looksmax squad and rob their bitchass
then spend it all on surgery


----------



## theA_rab (Apr 2, 2020)

They are the only who can print paper into money..they can do it because they can back it up with their military.


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 2, 2020)

Why


----------



## BigBiceps (Apr 2, 2020)

Yeah well that's the reality for you. The ones in charge don't give a shit if it melts common peoples life savings.


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 2, 2020)

Btw that can only lead to inflation jfl


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)

theA_rab said:


> They are the only who can print paper into money..they can do it because they can back it up with their military.


USD is the absolute monetary fulchrum. Has been since 1913. Might continue to be for a while


----------



## Stingray (Apr 2, 2020)

Redistribution to top. Same as always

This coronavirus hysteria is the perfect storm for them


----------



## RemoveNormalfags (Apr 2, 2020)

Money printer go BRRR


Print it, baby!




brrr.money


----------



## SixFootManlet (Apr 2, 2020)

Chadmerican Dollar vs Incel Euro


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 2, 2020)

k


----------



## Almu (Apr 2, 2020)

ok x


----------



## Gosick (Apr 2, 2020)

RECESSION CANCELLED


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Apr 2, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> Btw that can only lead to inflation jfl







germans rn


----------



## SixFootManlet (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Apr 2, 2020)

so whens the value of the dollar gonna plummet?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> so whens the value of the dollar gonna plummet?


Impossible to answer. The dollar is tied to everything. And I don't want to say what I was gonna say to answer your question because I don't want to die or offend the people behind the dollar. 

Google: "1913 Jekyll island club meeting"


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Apr 2, 2020)

**BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR**


----------



## Krezo (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## StolenDays (Apr 2, 2020)

NIGGERS SHOULD STOP PRINTING

MY FUCKING PUTS NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 2, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Impossible to answer. The dollar is tied to everything. And I don't want to say what I was gonna say to answer your question because I don't want to die or offend the people behind the dollar.
> 
> Google: "1913 Jekyll island club meeting"


I know abt this too

Frikin rothschild ruined the world caused ww1 and 2 and basically every bad thing after that is from them

Central banks in every country except 3 now


----------



## Gosick (Apr 2, 2020)

I need spy 247 end of the day hopefully

I have a 4/9 put I bought earlier today. right now its at +32 usd

I was hoping to sell it tommorow


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)

Gosick said:


> I need spy 247 end of the day hopefully
> 
> I have a 4/9 put I bought earlier today. right now its at +32 usd
> 
> I was hoping to sell it tommorow


Man you're pretty much totally fucked unless you just stop now. Really trying to be helpful and not trying to be a dick. I was gonna say something when you made your "time to putmaxx" post and figured if I didn't you'd make a post the next day saying you lost a huge chunk of your bankroll. I'm saying this now though. Stop.

Don't try attribute any losses to anything abstract like "oh muh puts didn't make me rich overnight because xyz muh stimulus package etc". It's not a complete dissonance of serendipity that's causing your reality to unfold like it is; it's your actions. I'm not gonna start saying shit that won't help you; "muh you only have yourself to blame etc etc".

Your repetitive actions have a consequential and fixed probability attached to them and the more actions continue to take, the faster you'll lose the whole account.

- You're not managing your risk
- You're not working with probabilities in a manner that puts probabilities in your favor
- You're risking more than you can afford to lose
- You're disrespecting time and time is fucking you back with a BBC dildo

You'll be deluded until you blow your whole account, and when that happens, please don't deposit more money. A huge portion of people go through the same process as you are right now, and all acknowledge that the small positive to take out of the experience was the forced mindset shift. But losing all the money in your account sucks. And the dynamics of the situation still kinda suck, because your mindset won't forceably shift when you've only lost some money, it stays the same and impetuousness actually increases as does desperation, naturally in an attempt to "make up for the mistakes you just made". But you gotta realize, you can't make up for mistakes by continuing to make the EXACT SAME mistakes; it just compounds and drives you down so much further. If you lose 75% of your account, you need 300% to get back to the point where you would've been had you not lost the 75% in the first place. No one can just make 300% in a few hours on a whim, consistently, forever. And if someone happens to, it's 100% certain that there was a significant amount of chance involved in that outcome going in their favor; like a dice roll. But if someone manages to make 300% profit on a whim, they feel inspired and confident in abilities that are disconnected from the creation of the outcomes they are aiming to create; and probability continues to stay the same despite the fact that your lucky recoup gave you a misjudged illusory perception of the underlying probabilities you're playing with.


----------



## draco (Apr 2, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Man you're pretty much totally fucked unless you just stop now. Really trying to be helpful and not trying to be a dick. I was gonna say something when you made your "time to putmaxx" post and figured if I didn't you'd make a post the next day saying you lost a huge chunk of your bankroll. I'm saying this now though. Stop.
> 
> Don't try attribute any losses to anything abstract like "oh muh puts didn't make me rich overnight because xyz muh stimulus package etc". It's not a complete dissonance of serendipity that's causing your reality to unfold like it is; it's your actions. I'm not gonna start saying shit that won't help you; "muh you only have yourself to blame etc etc".
> 
> ...


Can u P.M me for a brief discussion ?


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)

draco said:


> Can u P.M me for a brief discussion ?


muh pm me


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 2, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> muh pm me


970k a second

Also. Where are u from? 

I thought ur a 6'2 white fatcel but now I think ue curry


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> so whens the value of the dollar gonna plummet?


The dollar is the only thing that can make virtually everything except itself plummet


Chadelite said:


> 970k a second
> 
> Also. Where are u from?
> 
> I thought ur a 6'2 white fatcel but now I think ue curry


I'm not a curry and don't want to dox myself and not fatcel anymore but I'm still 6'2 white from Western Europe somewhere


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 2, 2020)

1923 maxxing


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Apr 2, 2020)

Gosick said:


> I need spy 247 end of the day hopefully
> 
> I have a 4/9 put I bought earlier today. right now its at +32 usd
> 
> I was hoping to sell it tommorow















You don't learn, don't you? Last time you cried, this time you will cry like a bitch

The market doesn't change for anyone (unless you're the feds) The sooner you're self aware of your delusion, the better chance you have at not becoming poorer


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 2, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> The dollar is the only thing that can make virtually everything except itself plummet
> 
> I'm not a curry and don't want to dox myself and not fatcel anymore but I'm still 6'2 white from Western Europe somewhere


Ah k good to know goym


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 2, 2020)

I would love it if hyperinflation occurs tbh. Everyone a millionaire. Nobody loses.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I would love it if hyperinflation occurs tbh. Everyone a millionaire. Nobody loses.


Yeah a broke millionaire


Seth Walsh said:


> Yeah a broke millionaire


Not only would money lose it's value but so would the status of being called a millionaire


----------



## reptiles (Apr 2, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Clown universe





In other words to save trying to understand all this complicated bullshit were fucked and were all most likely going to hell


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> You don't learn, don't you? Last time you cried, this time you will cry like a bitch
> 
> The market doesn't change for anyone (unless you're the feds) The sooner you're self aware of your delusion, the better chance you have at not becoming poorer


Feels like a heroin addict intervention operation.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 2, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Yeah a broke millionaire
> 
> Not only would money lose it's value but so would the status of being called a millionaire


I will instantly repay all of my student loans lmao. Hey government, here's your 100k, cya later. Ima go buy a loaf of bread for 2.3 million.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)

reptiles said:


> In other words to save trying to understand all this complicated bullshit were fucked and were all most likely going to hell


nah you're chillin


----------



## Gosick (Apr 2, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Man you're pretty much totally fucked unless you just stop now. Really trying to be helpful and not trying to be a dick. I was gonna say something when you made your "time to putmaxx" post and figured if I didn't you'd make a post the next day saying you lost a huge chunk of your bankroll. I'm saying this now though. Stop.
> 
> Don't try attribute any losses to anything abstract like "oh muh puts didn't make me rich overnight because xyz muh stimulus package etc". It's not a complete dissonance of serendipity that's causing your reality to unfold like it is; it's your actions. I'm not gonna start saying shit that won't help you; "muh you only have yourself to blame etc etc".
> 
> ...


yea i know man fuck, i think a gambling adicton or something idk

i needa stop

ppl are saying its gunna be red tommorow but idk if i should sell and take my losses or hold and try to win back what i lost.


         


TheMewingBBC said:


> You don't learn, don't you? Last time you cried, this time you will cry like a bitch
> 
> The market doesn't change for anyone (unless you're the feds) The sooner you're self aware of your delusion, the better chance you have at not becoming poorer


yea i know, i lost 200 bucks today...

im down to 300, i was at 1300 last friday


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 2, 2020)

Gosick said:


> yea i know man fuck, i think a gambling adicton or something idk
> 
> i needa stop
> 
> ...


dont listen to what people say about what the prices will be tomorrow


----------



## Gosick (Apr 2, 2020)

starting to think bog is real tbh


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 4, 2020)

Gosick said:


> starting to think bog is real tbh



What's your strategy?


----------



## Casadonis (Apr 4, 2020)

Gosick said:


> starting to think bog is real tbh



always caging at rothschild on the floor


----------

